# Can any of you guys build these stairs??



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I have half of it figured out at this point.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

The video is fake guys, well not fake but is edited. No magical staircase


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

kambrooks said:


> The video is fake guys, well not fake but is edited. No magical staircase


Come on Kam, you know as well as I do they can't put anything on the internet that isn't true:blink:


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

donerightwyo said:


> Come on Kam, you know as well as I do they can't put anything on the internet that isn't true:blink:


I will second that!! 

And I have been around since Al invented it and I should know. :whistling

Les


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

donerightwyo said:


> Come on Kam, you know as well as I do they can't put anything on the internet that isn't true:blink:


http://youtu.be/jUW8NGUXXjY


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

kambrooks said:


> http://youtu.be/jUW8NGUXXjY


Thanks now I can't woo them


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

kambrooks said:


> http://youtu.be/jUW8NGUXXjY


You couldn't have kept that for a later date. 
I wanted to see the entries


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

rotarex said:


> Hasn't this been posted just recently ? And anyone have an idea if its real ? Or how it's built


:laughing: Is it real... Come on man. :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

It's actually very simple. It's 2 cameras, one is looking up the stairs and one is up stairs looking down the stairs, then splice them together. When the girl goes up stairs and he is up stairs it's just a whip. They spin the camera really fast to hide the splice.


----------

